# BULK SALT - ICE BYTER ICE MELT - Michigan Salt Products LLC



## michigan salt (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello,
We are offering pre-season pricing for Bulk Salt. If you have a need for road salt for this upcoming season, please email us your contact information and address for delivery, and we will provide you with a quote. We will match or beat any proven price. We have salt in Detroit and Chicago (2 locations).

Minimum order is 50 ton.

We also offer our Premium Ice Melt:

*ICE BYTER WALKWAY DEICER*

HOT NEW ICE MELTER!!
A natural mineral blend of sodium, calcium, coated with liquid magnesium, dyed blue and will dissolve quickly and continue to penetrate through frozen surfaces. Ice Byter Walkway Deicer is finer than ordinary rock salt and ideal for use on walkways or in hand spreaders where product control and placement is essential. Color is blue. BYTES right through the ice! Melts down Below Zero.
Full Truck Load 24 Pallets in Michigan and 18 pallets going outside of Michigan. 
49 Bags Per Pallet

EMAIL US- [email protected] or give us a call. Thanks !!!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Any ice byter or other ice melter for sidewalks available in bulk?


----------

